# How do I restore keyboard settings in Excel? Book on keyboard = unknown changes.



## kurtosis (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I accidentally messed up my keyboard settings in Excel 2010--I didn't notice the book sitting on the keyboard while working on something else on my desk--and can't figure out how to restore all of them to defaults in a blanket action. I fixed them one-by-one, but I can't figure out how to fix one last problem: I keep having the keytips pop up when the '/' key (no ALT or CTRL) is pressed. It doesn't matter if the slash is in the QWERTY or the 10-key. The keytips still pop up. 

Can someone help me figure out how to return the normal function? 

Thanks,
Kurt


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *kurtosis*

Did a macro get recorded, for that key? Did you try any of the Restore Defaults, buttons, in the options menu?
Does the forward slash key cause the same behavior in any other office program?

http://www.excel-ticker.com/the-new-options-in-excel-2010/
http://www.lytebyte.com/2008/10/06/how-to-create-custom-keyboard-shortcuts-in-excel-2007/


----------



## kurtosis (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi EAFiedler,

The problem doesn't occur in other programs, only Excel. I looked in the Macros tab, and found no macros recorded in either of the workbooks I had open at the time. (I don't normally enable macros in my raw data workbooks.) 

I hunted through several pages looking for a Restore Defaults option. I tried File->Options->Customize Ribbon->Restore and QuickAccess->Restore. Neither of these worked. The Help? index gave me an idea of what had happened, but I must have missed the information on how to fix it. 

I spent about an hour on this before giving up; the search went considerably smoother once I figured out how to shut off the Chinese character function. 

Thanks,
Kurt


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

I was hoping that one of the links I posted might help point you in the right direction.
Unfortunately, at this time, I don't have access to the Office 2010 version.

Let us know if/when you get this solved. 
When I get access to Office 2010, again. I'll take another look.

Another thought. Do you have other languages installed for the:
Regional and Languages Options > Languages tab > Details button > Settings tab > Language Bar?


----------



## kurtosis (Mar 8, 2012)

I thought your links were helpful and will bookmark them for the future. 

Yes, I have the language bar. The other people who use the computer switch between languages frequently. They're pretty good about switching back when signing off, so I rarely need to use ALT+SHIFT.


----------

